
Updates to the Dashboard in Kubernetes 1.3 - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/dashboard-web-interface-for-kubernetes.html
======
TheIronYuppie
Brand new visibility into deployment objects, inline editing of yaml files,
and underlying resources (how much CPU & memory are free for the cluster).

Cool!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes

